# Roof Penetration Pricing



## Apex Roofing Inc.

We have been doing mostly residential roofing and are getting more into commercial. We got a call this morning from someone needing 2 roof penetrations, pitch pans and flashing for AC curbs. What do you normally charge for this kind of work?

Thanks!

Sergio


----------



## pro exteriors

There way too many combinations of roof membrane type, roof deck type, penetration size etc to have a set price. You will just have to calculate it by the materials and time you think it will take.hope that helps.


----------



## 1985gt

Time and material :thumbup:


----------



## vtroofing

and crane.


----------



## Grumpy

Only you know how long it will take you or your guys to do the work. Normally I figure no less than 30 minutes per penetration plus all materials. That would be assuming someone else is doing all the cutting. A small curb will take 45 minutes to an hour. A large curb can take up to 4 hours. This is assuming the roof is clean and smooth. Ballasted, granulated mod bit, pebble imbedded bur you can safely double all that. This doesn't include the time it takes to pick up the materials and load the roof, setup the ladder, clean up and pack up. 


Your best bet is bid it time and material. Charge your hourly rate tell them you'll markup materials, 10-20-30% what ever you need to markup, and tell them there will be a minimum of X hours. Sign on the dotted line please.


----------



## Billy Luttrell

Way to situational dependent. Materials + Man hours like everyone has said.

I have a rule for that kind of work....if I am bringing a kettle out...they better be wearing a cup...because I am kicking them in the gerbils for pricing.


----------



## Grumpy

Billy Luttrell said:


> if I am bringing a kettle out...they better be wearing a cup...because I am kicking them in the gerbils for pricing.


 lol my wife asked from across the house why I was laughing.


----------

